
Musk's leaked email shows Tesla to make record deliveries in second quarter - golfer
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-produced-900-model-3-140204720.html
======
mdorazio
Has anyone else ever seen an email like this with potentially SEC-violating
information sent broadly to staff ahead of public release? I've worked with a
lot of large companies and unless this was leaked by someone senior on the
finance team, it's extremely fishy (usually employees find out key information
like this in the news before or at the same time as internal memos).

~~~
floatingatoll
Yes.

------
chadmeister
What a convenient rumor to start while their stock price is getting clobbered.

~~~
confiscate
Maybe the 1st email was leaked intentionally, according to your logic?

The 1st leaked email about burning cash over 10 months

How convenient that email leaked when the stock price is getting clobbered,
adding insult to injury.

How convenient

------
madengr
Tesla needs to figure out the post sales service and parts. Right now it seems
they are cranking out cars like phones; with the intent of disposal after a
few years.

~~~
millzlane
He did say the battery was rated for 1500 cycles. At two cycles a week that 14
years. Longer than most people keep a car. That is also with virtually zero
engine maintenance.

[https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-battery-module-
repla...](https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-battery-module-replacements-
elon-musk/)

~~~
jhwork
Do people only charge their car twice a week? We have charging stations at
work and they are packed each day and each car has a scheduled time.

~~~
jvanderbot
1500 / 5 per week is still 6 years. The tesla home pack is made from refurbed
car packs, so perhaps they'll have a generous buyback in place.

------
foobarbazetc
“Leaked”

~~~
jason_zig
Yeah SEC stops him from tweeting but where theres a will theres a way...

~~~
confiscate
by that logic, the 1st email was "leaked" intentionally?

The 1st leaked email about burning cash over 10 months, causing the stock to
crash even more

"where there's a will there's a way". So by your logic he wants the stock to
go down

------
Someone
Musk isn’t known for being careful in his extrapolations, so I wouldn’t use
“shows”, but something like “states” (“claims” is too negative)

Also, what is a “net new order”? If that’s orders received minus orders
cancelled, that “50,000 as of last Tuesday” extrapolates to about 90,000 in
the quarter (May 21 is the 51st day in a 91 day quarter), so if they are to
beat the 90,700 deliveries, and all else staying equal, they will run out of
customers, but only very slowly.

Given the simplifications in that model, I don’t think that is concerning, but
if they want to produce 10,000 cars a week by end of the year, they’ll need
about 40% more orders.

------
djanogo
It's conveniently leaked through Chinese website, I assume through multiple
VPN's. He don't trust to leak through US bloggers or journalists anymore.

------
golfer
PSA for people. Tesla net income in millions:

Q1 2019: -$702

2018: -$976

2017: -$1,961

2016: -$675

2015: -$889

2014: -$294

2013: -$74

2012: -$396

2011: -$254

2010: -$154

2009: -$56

2008: -$82

2007: -$78

